
An Unexpected Toolbox for a Beginner Programmer [Emacs – Colemak – Prelude] - ThisIsSavo
https://thisissavo.github.io/programming/music/2017/02/03/an-unexpected-toolbox-for-a-beginner-programmer.html
======
ThisIsSavo
Hey, this is a blog post about my setup for writing code. I wrote it some time
ago, but wondered what you guys think about it now. Any comments and
suggestions are more than welcome. Thanks! :)

